# GET-A-GRIP Inc #9 Postponed until rescheduled.



## Toysoldier (Mar 17, 2020)

Due to the Coronavius the Show has been Postponed until rescheduled.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 14, 2020)

*UPDATE! *... I just heard today from David Orr who is the Genius behind the Get-A-Grip Event ...

*The NEW DATE is Sat. NOV. 7th, 2020* ... make your plans to be here !! You will not be disappointed ... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 8, 2020)

*REMINDER !! .... NEW date is SAT. NOV. 7th, 2020* .... Coming up fast! 

I have asked David Orr who organizes this Event to UPDATE in the HEADER to avoid confusion ... 

But straight from David Orr (thru me) .... This WILL go on NOV. 7th! ... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Toysoldier (Sep 8, 2020)

NEW DATE!!!! November 7, 2020!!!!!  Same Place Same time just different Date!  Same Great Giveaways! Shirts! Awards and massive swap meet!  See you There!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 8, 2020)

Toysoldier said:


> NEW DATE!!!! November 7, 2020!!!!!  Same Place Same time just different Date!  Same Great Giveaways! Shirts! Awards and massive swap meet!  See you There!




Hello David! Can you please Edit the Posting's "HEADER" with the new date ?? This way the New Date will show on the Listing (in the Title)

Looking forward to your Great Event!! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------

